# What A Day !!!



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome report! It must be nice to get way back in that shallow stuff.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

those are some nice reds!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice report....Looks like a beautiful place for a fly rod.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

your on fire !!!  nice work on the reds noeman  cool shots of the pigs as well


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great pictures Woody! Leave some fish for the rest of us.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Much better day than I had in similar conditions. You the man! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, what a day is right, but I think I would have been trying to figure a way to kill one of them pigs too, the "other" white meat.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice Woody, I've been stuck working lately!  I can't wait to check out one of these flood tide things I here so much about! Oh and I want to leave the spinning rod at the house next time!


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome [smiley=headbang.gif]. I saw a family of pigs like a week ago at that bridge on the low tide also. Pretty good spot i must say, but the question is which side of the bridge did you fish? ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Awesome  [smiley=headbang.gif]. I saw a family of pigs like a week ago at that bridge on the low tide also. Pretty good spot i must say, but the question is which side of the bridge did you fish?  ;D


 "If you must pry."
"I must, I must."......Blazing Saddles

I fished up north.


----------

